# dinghy outboard 2 or 3.5 hp



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

I am looking at getting an outboard for the dinghy( 8' inflatable with a ribbed floor). I am looking at either the island hopper 2 hp or the evinrude 3.5. Both are 4 stroke. Besides the hp the 3.5 weighs almost twice as much as the 2. 20 pounds vs 40 pounds. The price difference is around $100 $529 for the 2hp and $625 for the 3.5. The evinrude is used but they claim its still under warranty for a year and the island hopper is new but an old model year with a year warranty.

I am wondering if anyone has used the island hopper outboard or seen one. I saw a post mentioning that they had a weed eater motor and were pretty noisy. I am mostly worried about pissing people off when I go putting back to the boat in the marina. I am also sort of concerned that 2 hp is not going to be enough if its windy. Lifting 40 pounds is not a big deal but if I only have to lift 20 then yay for me.

I am sort of cost concious so I don't really want to fork out the big money for a new honda outboard I am also not real enthused about getting a 2 stroke and having to mix gas and oil. So any pointers from people with dinghys?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Inflatables are much heavier and difficult to move through the water than they appear.

I'd go for more power!!


----------



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

*Horse power*

Either motor is going to be slow going. That said I have a 3.5 Tohatsu 2 stroke on my 10 1/2' RIB. It gets me where I want to go. 20 lbs is a lot of weight when you are trying to lift the outboard off the transom of the dinghy and onto the rail of a sailboat in 20 knots of wind and a 2' chop. I have seen more than one engine go in the drink along with its owner.Yes you do want to mount the engine on the stern rail especially when towing the inflatabe in lousy weather. If it flips on you you do not want the outboard submerged too. As fax as mixing gas/oil its really not that much of an issue. I mix a gallon or two at a time and it lasts me quite a long time.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

In the end you'll probably be happier with the 3.5.... esp if it has gears (or at least a neutral position)


----------



## huguley3 (May 7, 2007)

Your probably right. I think I will focus in on the 3-4 hp motors and forget the 2s. I plan to get a stern rail mount for it. My boat had a couple of brackets on there that I took off because they did not look like they would support the motor very well and it would bang into the boat.



Faster said:


> In the end you'll probably be happier with the 3.5.... esp if it has gears (or at least a neutral position)


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

"island hopper 2 hp"

If your looking at one of those weedwacker outboards










That is a painfull way to go compared to the quality of a name brand


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Be aware that most of the small four-stroke 4 HPs are the same weight as the 6 HPs...since they're often the same outboard with a different carb.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello

I own an island hopper for 3 years and it's the 4 cycle 2hp, I can attest to its surprising performance. I can tell you that it runs as quiet as my old cruise n carry. 

Much respect for the guy with the earlier post, i don't want to make enemies on this forum, but I have to say my piece, I don't think he knows what he's talking about nor did he read up on it, just likes to talk smart, calling it a weed eater when it aint, yeh you see the lower unit and think you got it figured out, now you can trash it to make yourself sound important.

Now how many 4 cycle 58cc weed eaters have you seen or held in your hand? none, cause they don't make them, they're too heavy and too powerful to hold in your hands for hours. I know cause I own a lawn mower service and in business 35years.

I am defending this jewel of an outboard, because it's getting a bad rap by someone who knows nothing about it, and I like the sales people of Island hopper, cause they spent several hours over the phone during at least 6 phone calls asking them the usual questions about their motor before I bought it, and even after I got it, I called them to make sure I was doing things right, not once were they impatient with me. 

Like everyone else, I like to read fishing and boating forums for entertainment and information from trusting members and sure hate to read important information and get advice that will alter my purchasing decision to latter find out that the information I got was unfounded and useless and is down right nothing more than bull###t.

Enough ranting, now about this motor, I made a sound check and it puts out 89db two feet from the muffler and 83 db at nine feet
I get about hour and 20 minutes of running on one tank full which is about 34oz at trolling speed.
My GPS tells me at full throttle I am at 5mph and 2mph at mid speed that's the orange locking button trolling.
I use 71/2 oz of synthetic oil in the crank case, cause if I put more, she'll spit out the difference from the breather hose.
I change the oil every 20 hours of running time.
Weight 20lbs 2oz on my bathroom electronic scale.
when I lay her down in my truck, I make sure she lays on gas tank side.
I own a 14ft town and country canoe and when loaded it weighs around 450lbs.
I use premium gas and when not using it over the winter I add about 2 spoon full of stabil to prevent carburetor problems.
I go fishing in lakes mostly,and when on vacation, I head south TX area and I use it in salt water, now the propeller will lock up if I left it to dry without hosing it, so I carry a can of wd40 and spray around and behind the propeller if I can't hose it off, and that's a tiny price to pay to keep it running good. 
Please feel free to contact me about that motor.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

now the propeller will lock up if I left it to dry without hosing it, so I carry a can of wd40 and spray around and behind


That is sort of a problem for the folks stuck using saltwater


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I've got a similar Zodiac dink with a Yamaha 2.5 four stroke. It will move the boat, but it won't get on plane which is ok with me for the way I use my dink. If I were going where I'd need to go further in the dingy in areas where wake was not an issue, I'd think about going bigger, but then I'd want a hoist for the motor. I'd probably want a RIB as well since I find the inflatable keel somewhat squirrly even with the underpowered 2.5 horses.

There was a 6 HP Merc for sale at our marina, and I almost went for it until I looked at the specs. For me, weight is the bigger concern than speed for now. Its a big enough "charley foxtrot" getting the 2.5 Yammy from the rail to the transom and back without anything or anyone going swimming.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That is the silliest reply to my qualified answers.

Guy don't you get it? you're still trying to find excuses for wrong information and terrible advise you've given earlier and this is not the only forum you've comented on with the same [EDIT-JRP] .

You think a few squirt of WD40 is an issue when some one is camping in the middle of nowhere and wants some piece of mined or sailing in the gulf /ocean and fresh water is at a premium etc, etc, etc.. ).

Look, I am not trying to disrespect you, but, you seem like you're hell bent on proving your self right about a product you know "NOTHING about" and do not own.

I doubt it if for the price and simplicity and reliability, as well as ease of starting, you could find without greater maintainence.

I shouldn't waist my time with you, as I made my point very clear in my earlier thread.

Just to further prove your lack of knowledge about what you preach.

Honda, Yamaha, and Suzuki are great brands and deserve respect , yet none are designed to tilt and be raised to adjust in various positions such as island hopper can . point (1)

Honda, Yamaha, and Suzuki can not run in 7" of shallow water full of debri , mudd , silt sand or weeds without clogging the impeller . point(2)

Their lightest is 20lbs heavier than my island hopper. point(3)

You can't lay them down or lean them otherwise the oil will travel into the engine block and you'll have a mess and will need a marine mechanic to fix that issue=$$$, where as my island hopper will not. point(4)

If you had a problem with those brand names on weekends or even during the week, you couldn't get anyone to help you, and if you can get someone to answer the line, you'd be luck and they'd refer you to another department or have you wait a week for them to call you back. 
The people at Island hopper will always take your call and help you out as you talking with them, because they have a real live mechanic taking your call.

[EDIT-JRP]

I am sorry, if I hurt your feelings, but please be considerate when dishing advice.

*


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I am NOT hurt BUT you seem to have and undisclosed interest  


And YOU don't want to admit that the complete LACK of SS parts is a serious issue for saltwater use


----------



## nereussailor (Nov 3, 2007)

I've got an 10.5' Achilles inflatable with a 3 hp sears Gamefisher air cooled engine on it. It's a little loud, but it works for what I need it for. It's not fast or powerful, but it works, and starts. I haven't had the motor started for over a year and a half. I put some fresh gas in it choked it and pulled. On the third pull it started. I bought this motor at a garage sale for $65. Yeah it's old, but it's light (maybe 20-25 lbs) and it works. I'd like a bigger motor, but hoisting it off the rail isn't worth the speed I'd gain. If I'm using the dinghy, I'm out sailing, and am not on a schedule. I'm in no hurry to get anywhere and don't really care if my dink can do 15 knots . But hey that's just me, everyone has their priorities. 

Dave


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Musttroll:

You certainly have a right to firmly express your opinions on this forum, but you just joined us. You've also only made three posts so far, all on the same subject.

This, combined with similarities in spelling and grammar between your posts and the web site for the motor, lead me, and perhaps others, to speculate that you have some commercial interest in the product you are defending.

One thing that works well on Sailnet is that we mostly self-police for these sorts of issues. Usually, our "radar" is pretty good. Sometimes it isn't.

So, it's important for you disclose any self-interest or connection you have to the outboard you are describing.

If I'm wrong here, then I apologize... and welcome to Sailnet! 

If I'm correct, then please identify your relationship and try again.... After that, then... welcome to Sailnet!

My personal input on the subject at hand is that the 4HP outboard on my 8' inflatable will allow me to plane, but who cares? I don't travel very far in my dinghy, and I wouldn't want to go that fast in an anchorage anyhow.

The 4HP is a pain in the butt to lift, and I wish I had something smaller.

David


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Musttroll-

I'd be curious as to what relationship you have to the leafblower outboard product. I'd also be curious as to why you'd pick MUST TROLL as your username.... unless it is a subtle warning about your intentions. Full disclosure is required, as stated in the *special interest POST*, which I'll quote here for you:



Cruisingdad said:


> It has happened many times, especially on this forum, where members that have a special interest try and redirect other members. As such:
> 
> *IF YOU ARE GOING TO PLAY AN ACTIVE ROLE IN THIS FORUM, OR ANY FORUM ON SAILNET, AND YOU HAVE A SPECIAL INTEREST IN THE MARINE INDUSTRY, YOU NEED TO IDENTIFY YOURSELF AS SUCH. THIS INCLUDES BROKERS, BOAT MANUFACTURERS OR EMPLOYEES THEREOF, MAGAZINES, TV SHOWS, SURVEYORS AND ANY OTHER SPECIAL INTEREST GROUP*.
> 
> ...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

The greater horsepower is not just a plane issue. Some of the anchiorages we have been in especially the ones in coastal areas have substantial currents. Also using you dingy to get back to your boat 2 miles away against a 15 knot wind and current with a 2 hp engine will take a longer time.

We didnt get our 4hp tahatsu to plane our dingy. It has the added advantage of having an external tank attachment. If your worry is puttiong it on the tender from the rail by install a crane. They are not expensive and they will allow you to SAFELY lift the motor on and off with minimal exertion or twisting of your back.

In a pinch you can use your spinakker or spare halyard. 

Dave


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

musttroll said:


> That is the silliest reply to my qualified answers.
> 
> Guy don't you get it? you're still trying to find excuses for wrong information and terrible advise you've given earlier and this is not the only forum you've comented on with the same [EDIT-JRP] .
> 
> ...


Musttroll,

This is a friendly site where we encourage sailors to express their opinions about products. Sometimes we have direct experience, sometimes it's just opinions based on research. If you don't agree with another member's opinion, you are equally free to debate it. But that debate should focus on the issues or ideas expressed. In other words, avoid personalizing it.

Another member above cited our requirement to disclose any special interest in a marine related product, and our prohibition on commercial self-promotion.

It's one thing to come here in the open, represent yourself as a dealer or vendor, and then politely explain why you disagree with (mis)information that has been posted about your product. It's another thing to come here and pose as simply a super satisfied customer that just wants to rave about the product because you've had such a great experience with it and the company. The first approach is helpful and permitted, the latter is disingenuous and prohibited here on SailNet.

You need to disclose your affiliation with this product. I have edited your latest post as indicated above.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks JRP...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It took me a while to understand your post and I am sorry if I came off as if I am promoting the outboard in question and it was a mistake for me to continue to prove my point, as it was passion rather then being impartial. I did not realize your concern until now.

I do not own the company nor do I have any financial interest in it, but I did buy their outboard, so I guess I do have interest in that company's survival (you know warrantee, parts and such).

If I take it personal that's because, I own a small lawn mower service and lost business because of some ridiculous rumors, and sure wished I'd had someone watch my back and prevent these rumors, much like what's going on right now. 

I posted 3 posting about this subject because, although, these postings were informative and seemed very conclusive, they lacked factual support another words they were opinions, and there is nothing wrong with that.
I on the other hand posted my experience with that outboard and supported my experience with facts. Clearly that was not a good idea, because it seemed like I have a hidden agenda? My bad.

I am new to posting messages, but not new to SailNet's postings, I waited a year to post my personal findings about this outboard just to make sure I had enough hours on it along with any troubling issues before posting . 

Now my reason for a screen name "Musttroll", as if it's some kind of a play on words.(that's for the guy who was reading too much into my screen name)

I have a canoe and I can't stay still in it too long or for that matter in one spot fishing, so my son always says to me can't you just stay in one place and fish and I tell him lets just troll for a while, so that's why I chose "Musttroll" and, I also named my canoe "BAD COMPANY" because where I fish there's lots of mosquitoes. 

I 'd be happy to contribute to SailNet forum when I have something interesting to share, otherwise I am happy to sit back and read your expert comments/ opinions. 
Thanks for letting me speak my piece.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd just point out that "trolling" on an internet forum has serious negative connotations...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

musttroll said:


> It took me a while to understand your post and I am sorry if I came off as if I am promoting the outboard in question and it was a mistake for me to continue to prove my point, as it was passion rather then being impartial. I did not realize your concern until now.
> 
> I do not own the company nor do I have any financial interest in it, but I did buy their outboard, so I guess I do have interest in that company's survival (you know warrantee, parts and such).
> 
> ...


Musttroll,

I sent you a Private Message over the weekend. We'd like to hear back from you.


----------



## OldColumbia (Apr 21, 2009)

Faced the same problem a few years ago and went with the Suzuki DT4 two stroke ( only available used in CA).

The two stroke Suzuki has all the "bells and whistles" such as remote tank feed, excellent tiller control and gear shifting plus economical parts from Brown' s Marine on line and the low weight to hoist onto the pulpit or deck from the dink.

Further, when on the davits, the dink and motor combination ( a Boat US Hypalon 9'2' wood floor) isn't a buster to hoist and secure for short sails.


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

My experience with inflatables and outboards is mainly in the UK, where 2HP would certainly be considered inadequate for an 8' dinghy, because of unpredictable winds and strong tides (conditions which I know apply in lots of places here in the States). I had a 3.5 HP Tohatsu which is about the smallest motor I would consider. The weight issue can be a problem, I agree. I largely got over this by hanging the motor on a bracket mounted on the transom. On the other hand, a friend of mine had a 15 HP Mariner which we manhandled on and off his boat for years without incident and in all sorts of weather.......

Stuart


----------

